# Donkey OR Llama



## kuntrygirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Which is better to have as a guardian animal to protect my chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys, sheep and goat from predators?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2011)

I would think either would work but the trick is to make sure you are actually getting a guard animal. Also that the guard animal likes the animals that it guards.


----------



## elevan (Nov 7, 2011)

I would go llama over donkey.  I've just heard too many horror stories about donkeys.

Keep in mind that all llamas are not made to be guards...just like all dogs aren't.  Go to a reputable breeder who tests their animals for this purpose.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 7, 2011)

Be careful if you choose donkey.  I used to be under the impression that all I had to do was get a donkey and it would use it's instincts to protect my chickens, ducks and goats.   I was terribly wrong.   I even got my donkey very young and she grew up with all my critters, thinking she would accept them as her herd and protect them.   But now that she is full grown she is very mean to the ducks and the goats.   She tries to stomp anything that is smaller than her and she has tried to bite my goats on the back.  I have heard of very good guardian donkeys but I certainly didn't get one   .   On the other hand I drive by a field of goats that has 2 donkeys in it and they all seem to get along just fine, so you just never know.   It all depends on the individual animal and the situation they are put in.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would think either would work but the trick is to make sure you are actually getting a guard animal. Also that the guard animal likes the animals that it guards.


X2


----------



## aimee (Nov 10, 2011)

well I've heard that Llamas are great guard animals but i  think that a donkey would be better just so long as there raised in a pack of other donkeys and horses i guess it teaches them manners I'm not very smart in these things my donkey was really good with my little animals, we got a sickly rabbit from a neighbor it got out and the female donkey killed it that was the only animal that they ever killed so i might have just got lucky I'm not shore though.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 10, 2011)

There are pros and cons to any guard animal you get and each one has it's own personality.  We have a donkey guarding our herd and he does a very good job.  He doesn't mind the chickens, ducks or turkeys and he's good with even the baby goats.  But some donkeys are killers when it comes to small critters.


----------

